# Calvinistic Methodism



## Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm starting off on a hunt for information on Calvinistic Methodism. I've read through their confession (Which I find myself liking a lot) and Martyn-loyd Jones's article "Willian Williand and Welsh Calvinistic Methodism". Does anyone know where there is more information on this topic online?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2005)

I can think of three off-hand that deal with it secondarily; after that you have to go on the footnote trail: _The Welsh Revival_ published by Banner of truth--although I think it is 150 years after the WCM. Second, the bio of Lloyd-Jones by Murray. Third, _Christian Leaders of the 18th Century_ by Ryle.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

Well looks like I will be heading to the book store. 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## DTK (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> I'm starting off on a hunt for information on Calvinistic Methodism. I've read through their confession (Which I find myself liking a lot) and Martyn-loyd Jones's article "Willian Williand and Welsh Calvinistic Methodism". Does anyone know where there is more information on this topic online?
> 
> Bryan
> SDG


Dear Bryan,

One of the most fascinating accounts of the beginnings of the Calvinistic Methodists can be found in the two volume biography of George Whitefield by Arnold A. Dallimore. The title is _George Whitefield: The Life and Times of the Great Evangelist of the Eighteenth-Century Revival_ (Westchester: Cornerstone Books, 1970). 

I know this isn't the online material you requested, but it's one of the first biographies I ever read that I couldn't put down. Besides being the best biography around on Whitefield, it gives an account of the rise of the Calvinistic Methodist movement. And I believe Dallimore is a Canadian.

DTK


----------



## Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks DTK . One of my good freinds actually has been bugging me to read those volumes. I know a pastor who has them and is more then willing to borrow out books so that looks like a good starting point!

Bryan
SDG


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 17, 2005)

I honestly did not know there WAS such a beast!!! In fact, I was sure I could hear the Wesley brothers rolling over in their graves. How interesting...


----------



## Fernando (Mar 17, 2005)

One of the points Dallimore argues for is that the Methodist movement was not started by the Wesleys, and that it was originally understood to be Calvinistic in theology.


----------

